# Surgery Trays



## JCampbell (Apr 23, 2009)

Does anyone bill for surgery trays that are used in a physicians office? If so, are there certain guidelines that need to be followed? I know that Medicare and Medicaid include this in w/ the procedure.

Thanks!!


----------



## EARREYGUE (Apr 24, 2009)

Our office does not bill for surgery trays, I believe it is included in the service codes, unless you use more over and above those usually included. You may have to check with your payors if that is a covered benefit that can be billed per your contract.


----------



## aguelfi (May 8, 2009)

They are included in the procedure.


----------



## S Avara CPC (May 12, 2009)

No, they are now included.  You used to be able to bill for them seperately and they paid pretty well. They are now bundled.


----------



## jackjones62 (May 16, 2009)

The bottom line with surgical trays it thus:  unless you identify each and every item on your tray, including identifying HCPC codes, there is not a snow ball's chance; unfortunately these are considered part of your overhead, hence the reason office procedures are given higher RVU's if performed in office setting rather than hospital; they compensate you for your overhead.

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------

